

Free ZumoCast (YC S07) App Streams Music, Movies From Computer To iPad, iPhone - grourk
http://www.cultofmac.com/free-zumocast-app-streams-music-movies-from-computer-to-ipad-iphone/58354

======
aditya
Nifty app.

I've been using AirVideo for a while with very few issues (doesn't play VOBs
unless you rename them, and playback get stuck sometimes - but that could also
be my iPad wifi which is a bit flaky). ZumoCast seems to do equally well with
video, except it's a bit flaky as well - some videos wouldn't begin with a DRM
error and then work fine on the next try?!

But the bigger win is my music library is now fully available on my iPad (I
bought a 16G one and never synced the music) and the setup was almost trivial.
It's a bit buggy though since I started playing music and switched to the
Files tab and when I came back to the Music tab, I couldn't see any of my
music anymore even though it was playing in the background.

This is going to become even more epic once the iPad gets iOS4 with background
music, etc. Also, not sure if this would work if my iPad was on a different
wifi network than my computer?

Good job in any case.

~~~
hswolff
Agreed with what you said. I didn't encounter any DRM error's however I found
video playback went out of sync with audio when I rotated the orientation I
was holding my iPad. Other than that the program performed beautifully.
Coupled with the price tag of free and I don't know of anything that beats it.
Awesome.

------
Splines
Clicking on "Refer Friends" hits an HTTP 500 on your server, trying to load
this URL: <https://www.zumocast.com/referral/new/zc_wizard>

